# error 10050



## huntert (Aug 17, 2005)

someone i tried to help get online got the error message 10050 i did a google search and it said alot of different things i did a winsock fix and it did not help is this a oem problem and would it help if this person has her oem do a restore of the os


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

What O/S and patch level? What kind of connection? What kind of network equipment, modem, router, switch, etc. Make/model of all. Exactly where does the error show up?


----------



## huntert (Aug 17, 2005)

she has windows me i had her do winipcfg she got a good ip address 192.168.1.2 and i had her to try to ping the default gateway and she got this error we uninstalled her firewall because my google search said that one of the reasons for the error message can be firewall issues then we did a winsock fix and that did not help either she has a zyxel 645 ma1 dhcp modem for dsl


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, I found this on an search:

A socket operation encountered a dead network. Check your Winsock, protocol stack, network driver, and network interface card configuration. Note that this error occurs rarely, because a Winsock implementation cannot reliably detect hardware problems. 

Also this link describes that error: http://www.dameware.com/support/kb/article.aspx?ID=300058


----------

